# That darn ad that won't go away.



## alsea1 (Nov 9, 2013)

There is an ad banner that blocks part of my avatar.
It drives me nuts, lol.  Can I get it to go away somehow?


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 9, 2013)

Alsea, do you have ad blocker?


----------



## alsea1 (Nov 9, 2013)

where do I find ad blocker


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 9, 2013)

I have to ask my son  he is asleep right now.
I will post when I find out.


----------



## alsea1 (Nov 9, 2013)

I found it Southern.  I enabled it and presto. Those darn ads are now gone. Also disabled malware and tracking. I think that is good. Hope so. LOL


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 9, 2013)

YAY!


----------

